# pics



## hozie07 (Aug 22, 2007)

Sorry these are not the best pictures .These are still with my old camera so hopefully I'll get a new camera soon so I can post better pictures.
My first 2 tiels.








The babies I got a couple days ago.
















The newest addition.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

wow! Lots of tiels! I can't wait until you get that camera They looks like very nice looking babies!


----------



## hozie07 (Aug 22, 2007)

Thank you. Monday I'm going to look in some stores that were closed today and I might have better luck there if not I'll have to wait till I can go to the mall or something..


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

its nice to see some pictures of them  there adorable your newest addition is very cute


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

aww, cute pictures even if they are hard to see


----------

